

Pyramid: Why Windows Phone will beat Android - ChrisArchitect
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20061820-75.html

======
bediger
This is definitely a PR hit for Microsoft, and nothing else.

The graph of market share seems like pure imagination, with a "hocky stick"
for Windows Phone in 2012. The citations of "market research" seem mostly like
wishful thinking to me, and constitue little more than saying "but, but,
Microsoft and Nokia!".

